# Current Audi Colors



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

When the order guide is released I will be ordering the face lifted S5. I'm strongly considering springing for the custom paint to get Imola Yellow. The dealer told me that pricing varies for this. If it is a current color then it is a $2500 charge. If it is a color that they used to use, but is currently out of production it will be a $3500 charge. If I wanted something completely off the wall then it is so expensive that he said it would be cheaper to get it repainted after I purchased the car. :screwy:

Any truth to all that? From what I've been able to find, the $2500 is correct. Not so sure about varying costs for current or past colors. From what I could find Imola Yellow is no longer in use.

Is there a web resource that lists all current and past colors Audi uses?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

struTTer said:


> When the order guide is released I will be ordering the face lifted S5. I'm strongly considering springing for the custom paint to get Imola Yellow. The dealer told me that pricing varies for this. If it is a current color then it is a $2500 charge. If it is a color that they used to use, but is currently out of production it will be a $3500 charge. If I wanted something completely off the wall then it is so expensive that he said it would be cheaper to get it repainted after I purchased the car. :screwy:
> 
> Any truth to all that? From what I've been able to find, the $2500 is correct. Not so sure about varying costs for current or past colors. From what I could find Imola Yellow is no longer in use.
> 
> Is there a web resource that lists all current and past colors Audi uses?


My special order was for a paint not in production since 2002 and it was $2500. From what I understand if it's a VAG color, currently in use or not, it's $2500. Anything else is $6000.

Here's the 2012 pricing list straight from Audi, has prices listed too.

http://lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/MY2012 Audi Special Order Exterior Color List RETAIL 5.8.2011.pdf


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> My special order was for a paint not in production since 2002 and it was $2500. From what I understand if it's a VAG color, currently in use or not, it's $2500. Anything else is $6000.
> 
> Here's the 2012 pricing list straight from Audi, has prices listed too.
> 
> http://lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/MY2012 Audi Special Order Exterior Color List RETAIL 5.8.2011.pdf


I got same info for my special order.......$2500-$3000 for VAG colors except for the 7 Audi Exclusives which were $6000.


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

JohnLZ7W said:


> My special order was for a paint not in production since 2002 and it was $2500. From what I understand if it's a VAG color, currently in use or not, it's $2500. Anything else is $6000.
> 
> Here's the 2012 pricing list straight from Audi, has prices listed too.
> 
> http://lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/MY2012 Audi Special Order Exterior Color List RETAIL 5.8.2011.pdf


Thank you!! That is exactly what I was looking for.

After searching Google for pics of different colors I found a couple blues and reds that would look good as well. I would prefer to have a metallic or a pearl, but there is just something about yellow on certain cars. It's a no brainer on a Porsche.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

...$2500 extra for color? Are they playing the Porsche game too?

Is this why Audi stopped offering exciting colors for the S cars? I swear I saw Sprint Blue / Imola Yellow option for S4 in 2010 models (for $450 extra or so?) but now both are gone.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

suzuka gray 2500$ FTW


----------



## Midlife Crisis 2 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Imola Yellow*

I special ordered a 2008 Imola Yellow TT Roadster in November 2007. Picked up at dealership in April 2008. 

Yes, I paid $2,500 for the special paint. Still feel it was money well spent. 

Regards, Jeff.


----------

